# Купить механику правой клавиатуры для Юпитера?



## Сергей Ф. (8 Май 2021)

Где можно купить механику правой клавиатуры для Юпитера по адекватной цене?


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Май 2021)

Не сочтите за неуместно дерзкий вопрос: а куда подевалась родная?


----------



## vev (9 Май 2021)

Kuzalogly, 

Моль


----------



## Сергей Ф. (9 Май 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Не сочтите за неуместно дерзкий вопрос: а куда подевалась родная?


Родная вся гнутая, перегнутая.


----------



## glory (11 Май 2021)

И тоже хотелось бы пошутить... В стиле - "ищите в Москве, станция метро Спортивная, 1 Тружеников переулок, фабрика им. СА"...
Но вопрос действительно актуальный. Потому как "гнутая-перегнутая" - это бывает, но чаще - "выработанная - перетертая". Так что рычаги, допы, гребенка периодически бывают очень нужны.
Женя Новиков вроде бы наладил изготовление своих упрочненных рычагов. Но думаю, что он и главный заказчик и потребитель этого производства...)
Да, и что значит "по адекватной цене"... Много предложений по неадекватной?


----------



## sergius-sergius (22 Май 2021)

Может здесь что-то найдёте: Delicia - Аккордеоны, баяны. Музпром официальный представитель Delicia России


----------



## vev (22 Май 2021)

sergius-sergius, 
Это вряд ли… Чехи с Юпитером ну совсем в разных нишах.


----------

